

Pear OS bought and is no longer available - Vanayad
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Pear-OS-Is-No-Longer-Available-for-Download-418922.shtml

======
Vanayad
Softpedia mentioned that they will be offering the version that they have on
their servers until they will receive a letter of removal.

Here's the link: [http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-
Systems/Linu...](http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-
Systems/Linux-Distributions/Pear-Linux-76309.shtml)

